# Trying to get into ROTP



## evil drunken-fool (30 Nov 2005)

Hi all,

So anyway I am trying to get into the ROTP program, i have a three year mechanical engineering tech. diploma and have one year to go to get my bachelor of technology. However I am working in the oil patch in Alberta and its making things hard. I have been accepted to my university program though the recruiter was not sure if a bachelor of technology was an acceptable degree, said he would have to send it to Ottawa and see what they say. Anyway I have to get a bunch of stuff sent up from home and then I have to do all those test. Anyway it is a real pain in the back but i really wanna do this. Anyway I hope they will accept my degree but if not I might just go to RMC.


----------



## Infanteer101 (11 Jan 2006)

First Suggestion: Why bother with ROTP when you are almost done your degree? Instead why not commence the last year of your degree and in the process, apply to the CF as a DEO?
Second Suggestion: Complete last year of your degree and in case you want another one, apply to the CF fresh for the ROTP Program? But...I don't see why you would want to do that...unless you don't want to start your career in the CF as an officer right away and are dead centered on going through with the 4 year manadatory "grooming" period via ROTP at RMC or at a Civi U.
Third Suggestion: If you are looking to become a Signals or another variety of an engineering officer, best thing to do is complete your degree and apply as a DEO simply because the demand for the engineer types is currently high according to a couple of recruiters.
Fourth Suggestion: Describe your academic situation in great detail with your local recruiting center and your interest in the ROTP less DEO (if that is the issue) and I'm sure they'll point you in the right direction keeping your interests in mind.

Cheers!


----------



## evil drunken-fool (30 Jan 2006)

Okay well here is what my situation is now. I would like to be in the combat arms, first time I was talking to the recruiting centre they basically said you need a degree, and that basically any type of degree would do, just the fact that I needed one. First off I would rather go DEO NOW but at the recruiting centre they said the program I am proceeding to finish, "bachelor of technology", may not be a suitable degree because it was a new, "out of the box", program. They said they could process my application and send it to Ottawa but that I might not be accepted. I do not want to start the ball rolling on things if my degree is not gonna get me in. I have no problems going a different route or even going to RMC, but finishing the "bachelor of technology" is one year.  From the way things look it is the quickest I can get a degree. So I guess my question is there any way to know if I can get into ROTP or be a DEO with this degree before I start my last year or is applying the only way to find out? Also under the CF recruiting site I found this under the officer - Combat engineer section, "Occasionally applicants with a three-year Community College Technology Diploma in Architectural Engineering, Water and Air Resources, Heating and Air Conditioning, Civil Engineering, Communication Engineering, or Mechanical Engineering are considered."  So I have a three-year community college diploma so I may be allowed to enter right now as an officer?


----------



## kincanucks (30 Jan 2006)

_So I guess my question is there any way to know if I can get into ROTP or be a DEO with this degree before I start my last year or is applying the only way to find out?_

Ask the CFRC/D to forward the information to CFRG HQ in Borden to find out if the degree is suitable for DEO or ROTP.  Even if it suitable for ROTP we don't usually subsidizes anyone for a year or less.

_Also under the CF recruiting site I found this under the officer - Combat engineer section, "Occasionally applicants with a three-year Community College Technology Diploma in Architectural Engineering, Water and Air Resources, Heating and Air Conditioning, Civil Engineering, Communication Engineering, or Mechanical Engineering are considered."  So I have a three-year community college diploma so I may be allowed to enter right now as an officer?_

That only pertains when Engineering Occupations are open to Continuing Education Officer Training Plan (CEOTP) which they are not.


----------



## raymao (28 Feb 2006)

Sorry to jump in this thread, but I have a similar situation and perhaps comments made to my post may clarify your concerns and my understanding.

I also have a 3-year College Advanced Diploma, except for mine was for Business Administration. As a direct entry student I entered university into the 3rd year of the Business Management program to earn a Bachelors of Commerce Degree. I am still in that 3rd year of university and after the career day last month and discussing the possibilities of a career with CF I have decided to apply. I visited the recruiting centre in Toronto about 4 weeks ago, both of the recruiters I met with suggested I enter the ROTP program as long as I submitted my paperwork ASAP. I am in the process of acquiring all of the necessary items required right now and will aim to get in. I understand, as kincanucks stated, CF will not subsidize your last year of university if it is less than a year to go. So, you can see why I am more interested in pursuing the ROTP versus DEO. Obviously I will have no other choice if I can't get my application processed soon enough except to enter as a DEO.

Does it seem like I understand the process? If not, I would appreciate a more experienced perspective.


----------



## evil drunken-fool (1 Mar 2006)

Hello Raymao,

Seems to me like you have a good understanding of the situation so far. Sounds like you are further ahead of things then me now. I have to wait to get my acceptance letter back from university now because it has been over a year since I applied and my application was no longer useful. Also got to get those reference letters back. So when that gets back I will give the recruiting centre all the information they need. I haven't talk directly to the recruiting centre but they have taken out ads that say to have you application in by march 31st. Not sure if that is the same everywhere.

Anyway good luck with your application.


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

Looks to me like DEO is your best bet, RMC can get rather silly these days.


----------



## raymao (16 Mar 2006)

Thanks guys. It seems like I will opt for the DEO route in order to straighten out my chances of getting in. My big question now is which MOC I want to go after as my first choice? With a 5 year old daughter, I need to choose a career path that will be the most accommodating for her. I have a contingency plan should I really need to be deployed, but I need to choose something that will allow me to look after her as best as possible while still maintaining a job. Logistics is my best match in regards to my education, but Health Care Administrator or Aerospace Control are 2 other fields that are seeking my degree. I've been told logistics may work for me really well especially if I choose the Air element. If anyone has any advice I would appreciate it.


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Lots of people at RMC wanted to be air force, not army or navy and there are reasons for that. I recommend from personal experience that you choose air force. Aerospace sounds cool. Believe it or not air force guys don't get posted as much as army officers, who often get posted every 2-3 years.


----------



## raymao (17 Mar 2006)

That's what I've heard as well. If my daughter didn't need me as much right now I would have gone armoured in the army yesterday, but I'll have to wait until she is a little older.


----------



## evil drunken-fool (22 Mar 2006)

Anyway I almost have everything in order, except will they except the application if I don't have a letter saying I am accepted to university. However I do have a letter saying that the university needs one more piece of information, which I have given the university but is not yet procesed.


----------

